# [SOLVED] Pcts Tray.exe



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi
Am getting a message;
Pcts Tray. exe Unable to locate component.
Failed to start because rtl 100.bpl was not found.
Reinstalling may fix problem.

Get this message at start up every time.
Not very computer literate.
Do not know how to rectify or what to do.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Pcts Tray.exe*

Hi Celtic22,

after some reading on PCTSTRAY.EXE, i am thinking that this might be a virus. Try this first:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


----------



## Celtic22 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Pcts Tray.exe*



TriggerFinger said:


> Hi Celtic22,
> 
> after some reading on PCTSTRAY.EXE, i am thinking that this might be a virus. Try this first:
> http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html


Looks like you were thinking along the right lines.
Spyware Doctor removed it.
Many thanks for your help.


----------

